# Glucosamine For Dogs? What Do You Recommend?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want to put my 1 year old GSD Sinister on Glucosamine.

Is there a pill type or is it liquid???

Are there different brands?

How much does it cost you and how long does it last?

Thank you!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I have Elsa on Nupro Joint Support. It's sort of a daily supplement that that clucomsamine and chondroitin in it.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

masses of different brands, try to get one with both chrondroitin and glucosamine, some also have hylachloric acid(sp?), and msm. varying costs as well. I give the cosequin DS (double strength) he gets 3-4 tablets a day $79.95 for 250 tablets. I did try equine america which also dogs joint supplements which is a liquid but he wouldn't eat it. Just a case of looking around some work better for some than others etc


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I think abby meant hyaluronic acid. I use a human grade joint supplement with glucosamine, chondroitin, msm, and hyaluronic acid. Another good one is shark cartilidge. 

I like the human grade ones because frequently the dog ones have too low levels to be therapeutic. I've heard that this is because of the frequency of pet owners to over-dose, so it makes it safer. 

I grind up the pills in a coffee grinder and dose out the powder daily; mixing it with applesauce or yogurt usually.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks Lin I was having one of those couldn't think of the spelling moments LOL


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

We use Glycoflex and they have three levels for different severities. Our holistic vet indicates it is the best on the market.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I use Trader Joe's for dogs. Honestly, I don't know enough about vitamins to know if they are good quality. I started to use them because they are like dog treats. I was tired of fighting with the dogs to take the human ones every day.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I have started using the Springtime supplements and like the results so far ... I even got some for me!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's ok to give it to a 14 month old right?

A while ago I had a thread that was talking about my boys hips. I took him to the Vet for a check up when he was like 8 or 9 months old and the he yelped when the Vet moved one of his back legs and then we got it xrayed and she said he had a very mild case of HD. I have not seen a specialist for hip xrays yet. 

So what level do you think I should get for him?

I just want to give him whatever I can so that he doesn't end up with really bad hips.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Glucosamine supplements come in a variety of forms, strengths and price points. I buy Joint Max Triple Strength Granules from EntirelyPets.com Joint MAX TRIPLE Strength GRANULES (960 gm) | Joint MAX for Arthritis

The granular form mixes easily in their food, and Entirely Pets usually emails me weekly with discount offers and free shipping.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

as well as the supplements,,you want to keep him in good muscle tone,,swimming is an excellent way to build up good muscle tone


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone!!!!! Very helpful!!!


----------

